# Little Plumstead Hospital. Pic Heavy.



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

I know this site has been done before but, I wanted do do my own take on it,. Little Plumstead Hospital was built to house Norfolks Lunatic Contingent, in around 1901. It is a huge sprawling site which will require more exploration. I concentrated on one of the patient Accomodation Blocks...



Nurses Work Station.



















































































Sorry about the amount of pics but I thought it was well worth it due to there being so much to see!


----------



## erol4130 (Jun 7, 2009)

woah awesome place. i need to check this one out. hospitals are my favourite explores


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> woah awesome place. i need to check this one out. hospitals are my favourite explores



I tell you what mate the place is fookin huge! I never realised how much was there until I got onto the site and then O.M.G!. there are at least 10 Accomodation blocks and the main building I did not get too. A return visit is a MUST!!!...


----------



## erol4130 (Jun 7, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I tell you what mate the place is fookin huge! I never realised how much was there until I got onto the site and then O.M.G!. there are at least 10 Accomodation blocks and the main building I did not get too. A return visit is a MUST!!!...



im well up4 that  are there still live parts then or is the whole site derelict? it looks in good condition compared to most places ive visited. i like the "oink" and "moo" plates aswell


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> im well up4 that  are there still live parts then or is the whole site derelict? it looks in good condition compared to most places ive visited. i like the "oink" and "moo" plates aswell [/ There is only one tiny clinic bit left called the Broadland suite or something, and that only houses around 100 patients and is right at the top of the site. That is due to close in the near future as well.


----------



## erol4130 (Jun 7, 2009)

i like the sound of that  i hate wandering round part live sites lol


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> i like the sound of that  i hate wandering round part live sites lol



W will have to sort summat out.


----------



## erol4130 (Jun 7, 2009)

its a must. can u pm me the flashearth for it


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

I would love Errol but I have not got a clue how to do it! Have a look at the village of Little Plumstead just east of Norwich on Flashearth and you cannot fail to miss it.


----------



## lost (Jun 7, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> its a must. can u pm me the flashearth for it



It's not hard to find out where it is.
http://tinyurl.com/lrr3xe


----------



## erol4130 (Jun 7, 2009)

lost said:


> It's not hard to find out where it is.
> http://tinyurl.com/lrr3xe



cheers. i just found it tho on another report for this site tho


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> cheers. i just found it tho on another report for this site tho



Yeah I think Fazwold covered a little bit of it a while back now.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 7, 2009)

Another great looking building -loving that turreted tower -thanks for sharing!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Another great looking building -loving that turreted tower -thanks for sharing!


Thanks for that L.B. There was so much to see a return visit is definetly necessary. Most likely with Errol.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 7, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks for that L.B. There was so much to see a return visit is definetly necessary. Most likely with Errol.



Cool -look forward to seeing the return visit (cue popcorn smiley)


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Cool -look forward to seeing the return visit (cue popcorn smiley)



There was a large maintenance section and the main building of course.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice explore, looks good inside. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Nice explore, looks good inside. Thanks for the photos.



Thanks Neo, there will be more.


----------



## james.s (Jun 7, 2009)

Very Nice!
It seems in good condition, with a lot of stuff left, I love the paperwork.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

james.s said:


> Very Nice!
> It seems in good condition, with a lot of stuff left, I love the paperwork.



Thanks a lot James, and that is just a small part of the whole site.


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great find there..never heard of this one.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Great find there..never heard of this one.



Thanks a lot Klemp. I need to go back again to cover more of the site.


----------



## swedish (Jun 8, 2009)

some really nice shots there shuck, same you didnt get to do whole building but sure youll get to it at some point...anyway thanks for the decent report


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 8, 2009)

swedish said:


> some really nice shots there shuck, same you didnt get to do whole building but sure youll get to it at some point...anyway thanks for the decent report



Swedish mate!, I would have to have a whole week to do the whole site its massive.


----------



## swedish (Jun 8, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Swedish mate!, I would have to have a whole week to do the whole site its massive.



really, is it that massive??? how many people did this place house???


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 8, 2009)

swedish said:


> really, is it that massive??? how many people did this place house???



Get onto Flashearth and search Little Plumstead Hospital near Norwich , then you may see what I mean. It was one of the biggest Mental Hospitals in Norfolk.


----------



## Mimble (Jun 26, 2009)

Awww mate - you got inside!!
Me, jealous?!
I wasn't allowed in, Faz was worried I'd 'get hurt' (thats half the fun...)
Nice photos!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Awww mate - you got inside!!
> Me, jealous?!
> I wasn't allowed in, Faz was worried I'd 'get hurt' (thats half the fun...)
> Nice photos!



Thanks Mimble, yeah I got in easy. Faz was just looking out for ya Mimble, he is your old man you know !!.


----------



## chrisls87 (Jun 27, 2009)

I recently did this site (June) with a few others, and the site was huge. However much of it has now been demolished with new build housing in its place. Everything to the west of the main hall has gone including the onsite primary school and maintenance buildings. 

This is pretty useful.

Plan 3 available here: http://www.broadland.gov.uk/housing_and_planning/1695.asp

Details the remaining structures in colour, black and white areas have already been demolished and rebuilt on.

Really wish I'd visited Plumbstead a couple of years ago it would have been huge explore.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 27, 2009)

chrisls87 said:


> I recently did this site (June) with a few others, and the site was huge. However much of it has now been demolished with new build housing in its place. Everything to the west of the main hall has gone including the onsite primary school and maintenance buildings.
> 
> This is pretty useful.
> 
> ...



Yeah it will not be long before its all gone Chris.


----------



## Potter (Jul 4, 2009)

From what I saw from the report it looked fantastic.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 4, 2009)

Potter said:


> From what I saw from the report it looked fantastic.



Thanks a lot Potter. I need to go back and get another look as there were some areas I never got go.


----------

